# Odd question



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I am getting sick of living in an apartment. I was planning on doing water changes on all the tanks today, but for some reason my cold water only last about 2-3 minutes. After that the water comes out around 80+ degrees.

I had the maintance guy check this out when I noticed it when I was filling the tanks up(about a month ago), but he said everything was fine

Any ideas on what could be the problem?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

So your cold water gets warmer on it's own? When you say 80* plus, what's the plus? Because hot water shouldn't top out more than 115*


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I live in Florida on top of a concrete slab so as soon as the water in the pipes runs out (10 seconds) then what comes out is warm... 80+ 
Perhaps you have something acting like a big heat sink as well?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Lets just paint the picture since its a odd situation.

I Cut the COLD water on
I get COLD water for maybe 20 -30 seconds and then it steadly warms up
after about five minutes the water gets to about 83-85 degrees. (I filled up a 70gallon tank and it was 83.8 degrees)

If the water was be heated at the source I would not have a few seconds of cold water right?


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

ahud said:


> Lets just paint the picture since its a odd situation.
> 
> I Cut the COLD water on
> I get COLD water for maybe 20 -30 seconds and then it steadly warms up
> ...


Sure, water sitting in your piped in your air conditioned apartment, cools down, and is replaced with water running through hot concrete or whatever. I live on well water so mine is always cold but the opposite happens to me in a matter of minutes with a garden hose, if I set it down, go mess with something, wait a minute or two and start watering plants again, it comes out warm, until it's replaced with the cold water. It doesn't take long for a small diameter pipe to warm up the water inside!

Someone else had a similar concern and they ran their python through a cooler of ice, something to consider! I have an ice maker, and in that situation I would take the ice maker tray out, put the python in it, fill, and replace the tray. Thankfully I don't have that problem, but I can't see why it wouldn't work!

-John


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

In reality, if you keep your tanks at 80* refilling with water a few degrees warmer, even five degees, you'll be just fine. 

I wish my water came out at 80-85!


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmm, I never thought that it may not have much of an effect.

I keep my tank at 77-78, but I will bump it up to around 79-80.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What about in winter, I know it doesn't get cold down there like it gets here but does the temp change?

During the summer I barely even use hot water when doing water changes, but in the winter the cold comes out at 56*. I've never tested it in the summer.... I know what I'm doing in a few minutes... LOL


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I haven't stayed here (in this apartment) during the winter so I have no idea.

I miss my parents house lol.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Checked mine... cold water comes out at 69.2*

Which explains why I barely use any hot water, which is nice in the summer because I can do like 30 tanks without having to wait for the wate heater to catch up... Things are done differently in winter, I have to wait like an hour after doing 8 29 gallon tanks... :roll:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

you Americans and Fahrenheit... get with the SI

(I had to go put it in the converter on my phone to work it out in normal temperatures.....)

anyway, how I'd love to have water temps like that, even yours TFG.

the water comes out at 8-10c in summer here... 5-8c in winter. (thats 46-50 and 41-46 respectively)

water temps like that a constant water change system would be easily done. all that would be needed is a carbon filter to remove chlorine.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Let me just say I agree with your post 1000000000000000000000%

"stadard" weights and measurements are horrible....


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I live in South TX, and the this time of year the water coming out of the cold water taps is warmer than what is in my tanks. I just do smaller, more frequent water changes, and refill
the tanks more slowly. Takes longer in the fish room, but no harmful effects that I have noticed.
In the middle of winter, say January or so, the opposite is true, water a little colder than the tanks, but I just follow the same routine. Actually the fish seem to like the fresh, cool water,
as they all go into spawning mode. Most of the time, I just drain the tanks and put the garden hose in after adding Prime, and let 'em fill.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

That's awesome....


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Are you all talking about well water? I have city water and I never checked what came straight out of hot and cold separately, I run the cold to empty with the python and set holding a thermometer under it and I have cold and hot going to set it to 80 when I refill. :fish:


----------



## TexasFishGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

Public water supply here in D/FW runs at about 75-80 when turned on all the way cold in the summer....we regularly get 100+ heat during the summer...had a "cold front" come in last week that dropped the temp outside down to a high of 91 for 1 day. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I have city water...


----------

